# Village permit inspection



## David Elginbrod (Jul 11, 2016)

Pulled a permit from Palatine and they told me their inspector won't climb a ladder to inspect the roof (2-story). Told me I will need to rent a cherry picker for him. Has anyone else heard anything so idiotic?


----------



## longviewroofrepair (Jul 22, 2016)

*Osha*

With the safety regs in roofing getting more and more strict, this doesnt surprise me to much. Being that OSHA is a government regulated organization, we can bet these types of things will become more common.

www.longviewroofrepair.com


----------

